# Idea Share - Mason Bee (Lignaria)



## JABeez (May 17, 2008)

Looks like there is some great experience posted here, thanks


----------



## Chef Isaac (Jul 26, 2004)

You are not to far from me. Can I come see how to do it?


----------



## JABeez (May 17, 2008)

Hey Chef Issac, sounds great. I'm mid cycle on the Lignaria, my girls are hard at work moving from the end of the apple blooms to the blueberrys now. I have a modest 'operation', but I'm glad to share what I've discovered so far. I'd also love to learn about your honey bee operations. You want to check it out at harvest?


----------



## Zane (Mar 28, 2008)

*Scones?*

Hi Woodinville, Do you still have the little bakery that makes the awesome razberry scones just north of the main drag? I used to live up there and sure like that town(it was little then!!!). We used to ride our bikes up the canals and watch the balloons! Sorry I was off base but have fond memories when I see Chef on here now you!!!lol


----------



## Chef Isaac (Jul 26, 2004)

JA: When is harvest time? Would love to come check it out. I will buy lunch!


----------



## JABeez (May 17, 2008)

Hey Zane, the only scones I make are for my kids. Woodinville is a wonderful town, I have good memories here too.


----------



## JABeez (May 17, 2008)

Hey Chef Issac, 

Harvest for me is in October. I'd enjoy comparing notes on our respective bees before that, are you up for showing off your EHB operations? When is the best time, early summer?


----------

